# Bands to match bbs and other light ammo



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Old-timers are probably familiar with building bandsets to match .177 steel bbs, 6mm airsoft pellets and similar light ammunition. There are many options available for power - light tubes, thin cuts of any flatband latex, gum rubber, etc. One of my favorites is #64 office rubber bands. 
Here are a couple of demos. 
First, assembling the bandset: 




Then, attaching the bandset to a Daisy wire frame; 




Hope these help!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I watched both videos and I agree that #64 office bands are ideal for light ammo - just one snip and the band is ready for the pouch. I use up to 1/4" steel.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing My nephew Max and his buddy will love these “how to”. Videos


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Really good tutorial Ray. Perfect


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

I enjoyed watching those, thank you


----------



## Long John (Jun 20, 2019)

I have one of your s-hook rigs in my kit now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

